# How to Change my address with SNS



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Greetings Everyone. Do any of you know how to advise my change of address within SNS? I have checked with SEF and they have my current address all OK. Financas has my correct address - I am paying IMI. I went to Registo and they said SEF. Went to the Local Saude Centre who said I have to get a letter from SEF - really? That would be onerous! I called SNS24 and got pushed around - in short they didnt know!


----------



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello All. I'm happy to advise that my SNS health centre was able to help. Relieved to learn that even though my new address is not near my health centre, I can continue with the family doc that I have been going to for 5 years.


----------

